# Any Recommendations on a Good Backpack for Standard Poodle?



## Charmed

Sailor has been using a Ruffwear backpack daily for several years; it is most like the current Approach model. I did modify by taking in one seam in each side to diminish the carrying capacity; all the space was just not needed. Sailor is 24'' and 48 pounds with a 27'' girth; He wears the size Small and it had plenty of extra room in the straps. I suspect the fit guide is designed around more barrel shaped dogs. This backpack is nice for poodles because it has the triangular chest piece front and dual belly straps that help keep the load from shifting. The second strap is well placed and does not interfere with male "bodily functions". The pack has held up to multiple washings and the zippers and buckles are all still functioning. It is used as a service dog vest. When flying with him, I learned not to fill it too much or he had trouble navigating the narrow airplane aisles. Watch for sales; I got mine about four years ago and paid about fifty dollars for it. I have tried many other day packs and none stay balanced as well as the Ruffwear( you still have to evenly distribute the load), and none seem to fit Standard poodles as well.


----------



## BentleysMom

That's so cute! Thank you!


----------



## nifty

After reading this thread last month, I ordered one of those Ruffwear backpacks and it is really cool! Fits Dulcie really well and can carry a fair bit of stuff. I also ordered a collapsible water bowl (it is made of waterproof fabric and is sort of square - it folds down almost flat) - easier to give her water poured from a water bottle into a bowl.


----------



## BentleysMom

I actually ended up doing the same thing, I got the "outward hound" brand with a collapsible bowl as well and they are excellent! He likes it!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I had that Outward Hound brand too...lots of places to put things, tie things and it was great. I used it for my Doberman on hikes. Very well made.


----------



## Legs&Leashes

There's always a thread on here that is exactly what I'm looking for! Thanks! 

I am trying to find a pack that i can place patches on, very close to the one Charmed got sailor. A lot of the packs just look so dang big! Sigh... maybe I will take my boy into a store and try them instead of guessing online.


----------



## BentleysMom

Bentley LOVES his! It's not too big. He's still a growing boy, 47lbs last week! It fits a water bottle on each side, poo bags, collapsible bowl, treats, my keys and cell phone! Lots of space!


----------



## Legs&Leashes

We stopped by Petco last night to try some packs on & you were right not too big. Thankfully they just started carrying the Kurgo & Let's Go (?) Brands this week. Gix was a great sport while I fitted them on him. I didn't realize he's probably a small or medium... so sleek poodles are! I wanted to take pics since he looked so handsome in them but my phone died. My little rugged poodle model! Lol


----------



## hkb

The heading intrigued me, I was picturing a bigger version of this ....


----------

